# Rd 1 Game 2: Sixers @ Heat (4/18 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, April 18, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Rd1 Game 2: Sixers @ Heat (4/18 7:00PM)*



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Dwyane Wade misses practice due to migraine. Erik Spoelstra optimistic but unsure of status moving forward.





> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> LeBron expects Dwyane to play tomorrow.


****...

His last migraine case caused him to miss almost an entire week. Lets hope it isnt as strong as the last time...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah we're ****ed if any of the big three is out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get out the orange shades DW


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If it's gonna happen, it's best it happens now against a team we can beat without Wade. After this round we need everybody at 100%


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just seems like it's not our year when it comes to health.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Just seems like it's not our year when it comes to health.


Ha, you haven't been a Heat fan for very long. This is a GREAT year in health for a Heat fan. Think about Zo, Shaq, Wade, JO, Marion, Haslem, Hardaway and every other top player the Heat has had in the past, all of them have suffered major injuries.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF Wade. Get your butt out there and play. If you miss a playoff game due to migraines, I will be convinced you caught acute vaginitis from playing on the same team as Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Dwyane Wade was at shootaround and did some light shooting. He is feeling better and wearing goggles.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> ...


"Blade" Wade :laugh:

Good to hear he's feeling better. Hopefully he' feeling even better by game time.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm. Blade is much better than Flash, maybe it'll stick. Hope Blade Wade has a big game. He plays good in goggles.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand this migraine thing... I know a migraine isn't nice to have but to keep you out of a playoff game?

To me, it sounds like a Shaq injury...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't understand this migraine thing...


You should've stopped there. If you've never suffered from really bad migraines attacks then you really cant comprehend just what you go through.

Wade just tweeted. Good sign, hopefully...


> dwadeofficial Dwyane Wade
> Every1 thanks for the support as I go thur these migraine nightmare's..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I suffer from pretty bad migraines. Not everyone's symptoms are the same but they are always painful. The blood vessels in your brain dilate and the cranial pressure causes altered mental status so you have less control over your mental processes and your emotions. You lose vision (in my case nearly total darkness).

It's extremely unpleasant and it's a lifelong burden. You could be perfectly fine one second and the next you start seeing spots and your vision fading. The only preventative medicine is daily medication which lowers your blood pressure which in itself affects the way you behave. I used to take medication daily but I got to the point where I had to make the decision that a migraine every other month is not as bad as being medicated every minute.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Migraines are very serious. If I were the Heat I would play Wade limited minutes, get the win and then sit Wade for game three in Philly. If there is a game, Philly is going to win game three. Might as well sit Wade, it might not make a difference if he plays or not. He could come back well rested for game four.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't understand this migraine thing... I know a migraine isn't nice to have but to keep you out of a playoff game?
> 
> To me, it sounds like a Shaq injury...


Feels like your head is going to explode. I used to be on medication that occasionally caused them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Dwyane Wade is on the floor at the AAA, warming up for Game 2 - with the glasses.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, so it seems like I really don't understand it but why is it the first time I hear this affecting a professional sports player? I can't recall any other athlete sitting out games because of migraines in Hockey in the past 10 years or bball in the past 7 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Percy Harvin has these same type of severe migraine attacks.

The 3 inactives tonight are the same as the 1st game. UD, Pittman and Dampier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is good to go and in the starting lineup.



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Answering many tweets at once: Udonis Haslem will not play tonight, and no official word on goggles/no goggles for Dwyane. Thinking no.


So he might not even wear the goggles.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dee-Zy said:


> Ok, so it seems like I really don't understand it but why is it the first time I hear this affecting a professional sports player? I can't recall any other athlete sitting out games because of migraines in Hockey in the past 10 years or bball in the past 7 years.


Didn't T-Mac have migraine issues? Or am I thinking of Steve Francis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^It was Steve Francis who also suffered from migraines.

Wade will not need to use the goggles tonight. Good sign. Also didnt know that he played through a headache on Saturday


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reggie Miller is working this game on TNT. Guess i'm sticking to the sun sports broadcast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hook by Bosh to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Early 2nd foul on Iguodala


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great start by Wade/James being aggressive on both ends


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Z been watching Joel catch the ball apparently


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight bad possessions by Wade leads to 2 quick Philly scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great tip in by Joel.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

How the hell does Reggie call out the refs on that (correct) over the back call on Hawes and then clam up when they call a foul on MM that clearly didn't happen. Probably because hes never boxed anyone out in his life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers shooting 20% and only down 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JJ off the dribble.

19-13 Miami after 1


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

James Jones! Wow! Is that his first unassisted basket of the season?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Sixers shooting 20% and only down 4.


We're only shooting like 30 something percent. Which would explain the disparity being so low. Pretty ****ty first quarter. Lucky to be leading. Looks like Lebron is just going to suck this series.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smithian said:


> James Jones! Wow! Is that his first unassisted basket of the season?


I think it's his 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat are only 8-20 themselves. 4 more baskets with a 3 possession lead, sounds about right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> James Jones! Wow! Is that his first unassisted basket of the season?


He actually had at least 3 or 4 in the last month!!  :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh!

great pass by Lebron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great transition offense - Bron to Bosh, And-1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take it the post, LBJ. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet runner by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get big Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to stay in that post all night whenever anyone not named Iguodala is on him. And mix his game up when Iggy is on him.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He's such a good passer he can find anyone from the post up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off to another nice start


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

A "long, contested three" by the Heat according to Reggie. Okay I'm going to try to stop tearing everything he says to pieces now. I think I can control myself.


PS. anyone blown away by the speed Wade showed on that dunk at the 8 minute mark of the 1st? Jesus Christ he got down the court fast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we only had a C that could consistently catch and finish..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> If we only had a C that could consistently catch and finish..


At least we have a PF who can


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: thats why im watching it on the Heat broadcast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade off the great hustle by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're just attacking whoever Turner is guarding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!

Mario2LBJ!!!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was pretty ****ing sweet.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh my god. This is too good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Young is so quick off the ground.

Again attacking Turner.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I told you all Joel Anthony was a man. Intangibly and tangibly. Offense be damned, defense wins championships.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, Wade :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turner is both keeping the Sixers in the game with his scoring, while also keeping the Sixers from getting close with his D.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill evan turner


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One of these days, Joel will get that and1 for Lebron

And the MVP chants for Joel!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MVP chants for Joel! bwaaaaahahahaha I love it!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel getting MVP chants!!!!

I love it!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol MVP chants for Joel 2 games in a row, Smithian's hard work has finally paid off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet fade by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

great look by Bosh


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Feed the ball to Bosh and good things happens.

I love how we are playing!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-31 at the half

Great half for the Heat. Especially on D. The offense got better in the 2nd quarter too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat at 50% shooting and holding the Sixers to 26%. Just gotta keep them in half court and give them no easy fast break baskets, and find a way to keep Thad Young off the glass. He has 5 offensive rebounds already.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> lol MVP chants for Joel 2 games in a row, Smithian's hard work has finally paid off


Hey!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z draws a charge. Shocked that he didnt reach in there like he usually does.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Hey!!!


You're definitely Vice President of the Joel Anthony fan club.

Anyway, we better sweep this team......

**** off Reggie. Stop acting like a #2 seed is a failure for us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow what a sweet shot off the glass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

sweet drive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with a deeeep 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting to struggle on the glass again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep. Lebron and Wade gotta get down there and help on the glass. It's just Bosh down there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets another double double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, sick and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

terrific ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy how we hit that magic 20 pt lead, then teams that have struggled all game start hitting shots. Thankfully today, we havent budged and have answered every Philly 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House getting some minutes. Hope he is still hot from that Toronto game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Even James Jones gets a block tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-52 after 3

Hope this team learned their lesson in the last game. No let ups, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ has been almost automatic on that little shot off the screen


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you James Jones for stepping up because Mike Miller has been a complete disaster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Add another to the Joel blooper reel..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to stop trying to go for highlight plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 19 and 10 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has been great tonight.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Should take them out now. Starting to worry every time they go up in the air lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bron2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's the timeout to take out the starters


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh- 21pts on 9-13, 11 rebounds, 3stls, 1blk

Lebron- 29pts on 10-19, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 0 turnovers

Great games by both, stepping up to help out a less than 100% Wade

Also thought JJ was great tonight.

Edit: Almost forgot Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 94-73

Great D throughout.

Lebron, Bosh, JJ and Joel were great. Lebron was POTG though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Grinded out a blow out lol


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

There was some booing at the end. Who got booed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sueng said:


> There was some booing at the end. Who got booed?


Thad Young for throwing down a hard dunk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I yawned multiple times during the game and I couldn't be happier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Grinded out a blow out lol


Perfect description for this game :laugh:

At times ugly, but built the big lead, then pretty much played even from there on out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's nice to see Bosh producing in the playoffs (so far) and not following in the footsteps of his predecessors Eddie Jones and Jamal Mashburn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just finished watching all the post game press conferences. Doug Collins was talking about how if the Heat play their best, they have no chance, AI was talking about how he hasnt had one open look the whole series, and Thad Young and Iggy talked about how Joel Anthony is a beast on defense. A lot of praise was throw at Joel by Collins, and the Sixers players.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Sounds like that blowout really wrecked the Sixers confidence. I know Game three will be rough though. That's the game they'll come out their hardest, and hit the most shots. If they steal a game it will be that one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just finished watching all the post game press conferences. Doug Collins was talking about how if the Heat play their best, they have no chance, AI was talking about how he hasnt had one open look the whole series, and Thad Young and Iggy talked about how Joel Anthony is a beast on defense. A lot of praise was throw at Joel by Collins, and the Sixers players.


Is there anywhere to watch them in their entirety or is there only the short highlight ones on nba.com?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Is there anywhere to watch them in their entirety or is there only the short highlight ones on nba.com?


I watched them on NBAtv. They show each and every post game press conference uninterrupted.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Bosh's play has been big, and it good to see. It's important he builds his confidence up high now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just finished watching all the post game press conferences. Doug Collins was talking about how if the Heat play their best, they have no chance, AI was talking about how he hasnt had one open look the whole series, and Thad Young and Iggy talked about how Joel Anthony is a beast on defense. A lot of praise was throw at Joel by Collins, and the Sixers players.


Collins has sounded like he's conceded this series for a while. Even before it started he was talking about how it would be a great learning experience for his guys.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad to hear the praise for Joel


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They will not win a game, unless we REALLY let up on defense. Our defense is stifling them. This should be a sweep.


----------

